# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  Dự án CNC mini thỏa mãn đam mê DIY

## sontnt

Là dân IT nhưng đam mê vọc vạch máy móc và mod case, nên em đã tìm hiểu dựng 1 máy cnc nhỏ nhỏ cắt khắc mica. Mong các bác chỉ giúp và tư vấn thêm để em sớm hoàn thành đc em nó.
Kích thước gia công: 25x30cm
Khung bằnh nhôm định hình và mica (tận dụng mica 7mm có sẵn ở nhà)
Stepper motor: size 57 2A
Vitme: xài thanh ren inox 8mm, con trượt đai ốc + lò xo anti-backlash 
Driver + Board : Arduino + CNC shield + A4988
Tranh trượt vuông tích cóp mua dần từ 1 năm nay >.< 
    - Trục Y: 2 thanh trượt vuông 15 dài 34cm, 
    - Trục X: 2 thanh trượt vuông 15, 1 cây 55cm, 1 cây 45cm (ko kiểm đủ 1 cặp  :Frown: )
    - Trục Z: 2 thanh trượt vuông 12 15cm
Spindle: xài tạm con dremel, sau này lên sau.


Tạm thời phần điện đã ok, còn khung thì đang hoàn thành, ko biết vai bằng mica 7mm có chịu nổi lực ko ạ? Đang thiếu vitme nên xài tạm thanh ren 8mm. Đang kiếm mua vitme size phù hợp.
Nhờ các bác góp ý thêm cho mau lớn ạ

----------

anhcos, CBNN, CKD, solero

----------


## CKD

Mình thấy giàn khung của bạn đã có 2 thanh nhôm rồi mà.. mica sẽ lắp vào đâu?. Do chưa hình dung được hết ý đồ phần khung của bạn nên khó mà đánh giá là được hay không? ngon đến mức nào  :Smile:

----------

sontnt

----------


## sontnt

Cái khung mình tính làm sẽ như vầy. Tại trên cty nên phác thảo tạm  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Vì thanh trượt ko gắn đc trực tiếp lên 2 thanh nhôm nên sẽ gắn qua miếng mica 7mm. Rồi trục Z nữa. Ko biết nó có chịu lực nổi ko hay phải thay kết cấu khác.

----------


## anhcos

Bèo nhất phải dùng tấm gỗ dày mới chịu nổi bạn ơi, nói vậy chứ phải dùng 1 tấm nhôm để sau này còn bắt ốc lên đó nữa chứ.

----------

sontnt

----------


## nhatson

meca em thấy đâu có rẻ đâu

----------


## sontnt

> meca em thấy đâu có rẻ đâu


Vâng, tại em mod case PC nên có sẵn, tính tận dụng luôn.

Vậy chắc phải thay bằng nhôm hoặc 2-3 miếng cica ghép lại rồi.
Cho em hỏi thêm là nhôm tấm size nhỏ cỡ vậy có thể tìm mua đc ở đâu ạ ?

----------


## iamnot.romeo

kẹt lắm thì mua tấm nhôm 10ly nhé.
quảng cáo chút, tấm sắt này của em cũng dc nè, giá hạt dẽ, 250k thôi vừa phẳng vừa cứng.

Tấm sắt phay phẳng, cắt dây 4 cạnh, kích thước 600x230mm dày 10mm.
https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-q...o/IMAG0132.jpg

----------

sontnt

----------


## hung1706

Hehe bác chủ mua đc 1 mớ nhôm định hình làm giàn khung cứng rồi thì em thấy bác chi thêm 1tr mua thêm mấy khúc lắp vào nữa sẽ có lợi hơn Mica nhiều. 
1/ Vuông góc và phẳng chuẩn thì nhôm vô đối. Mica gá lên cong cong uốn lượn thì bác chủ bệnh ngay.
2/ Độ cứng thì kim loại dĩ nhiên là hơn => 20 năm vẫn chạy tốt. Mica mau giòn và rung liên tục khi chạy rất nguy hiểm, đầu spin mà rụng xuống thì bác đi liền cả máy  :Big Grin: 
Em phán sơ sơ thoy, bác chủ đừng gạch đá chảy máu đầu em nha hehe

----------

sontnt

----------


## sontnt

Vâng cám ơn các bác góp ý, chắc phải tìm mua nhôm tấm. Bác nào ở SG chỉ giúp e chỗ mua ạ
Sẵn đang tìm 1 số vítme 16 bước 5 hành trình 30,40,20cm , bác nào có inbox e với.

----------


## hung1706

Bác mua nhôm tấm thì ra Tân Thành - Nguyễn Thị Nhỏ, có cái tiệm to to trên đường Tân Thành chuyên Nhôm, Đồng ...vv... giá cỡ 135k/kg nhôm 6061 gì đấy. Còn ra bãi Dương Bá Trạc Q8 thì 65k - 80k/kg nhưng đc khuyến mãi thêm vài lỗ, nhôm cây như giàn khung của bác cũng có luôn và giá như nhau nhé hehe. Em thấy ngoài đó có mấy cây 16 bước 5 mà giá hơi chát  :Big Grin:

----------

sontnt

----------


## hung1706

Bác đo đạc lại kích thước xong hỏi mua mấy tấm thép các bác đang rao bán có vẻ ngon bổ rẻ nhất đấy  :Big Grin:

----------

sontnt

----------


## sontnt

> Bác mua nhôm tấm thì ra Tân Thành - Nguyễn Thị Nhỏ, có cái tiệm to to trên đường Tân Thành chuyên Nhôm, Đồng ...vv... giá cỡ 135k/kg nhôm 6061 gì đấy. Còn ra bãi Dương Bá Trạc Q8 thì 65k - 80k/kg nhưng đc khuyến mãi thêm vài lỗ, nhôm cây như giàn khung của bác cũng có luôn và giá như nhau nhé hehe. Em thấy ngoài đó có mấy cây 16 bước 5 mà giá hơi chát


Mua ngoài bãi rồi có chổ nào gia công ko bác, sợ ko đúng size. Hay là phải cưa tay  :Smile:  Vitme giá chát là khoãng bao nhiêu ạ, để gom lúa 1 lượt  :Big Grin:

----------


## sontnt

Cập nhật tiếp..
Quyết tâm kiếm nhôm tấm về làm khung và rước thêm spindle 130w + biến tần.
Cả mấy ngày hì hục setup biến tần và cắt nhôm bằng sức cơm  :Frown: (

Spindle với biền tần thì sau 1 thời gian chạy pm hỏi khắp diễn đàn đã chạy ngon lành ( Thanks các bác đã tư vấn trả lời giúp em), vẫn chiến đấu tiếp với phần nhôm và khung.

----------


## sontnt

Vừa kiếm đc cấy vitme THK 1616d, các bác cho e hỏi là vitme bước 16 ko biết step 57 2A kéo nổi ko ạ ? Chủ yếu gia công mica và thỉnh thoảng nhôm mỏng

----------


## Phan Trần Minh Hiệp

Khổ nhỉ
Vào đây thép phẳng sẵn ngon cơm cứng vững, có size nhỏ mà làm biếng chụp
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/42...-may-mieng-sat

Làm mod pc chắc biết vietmod chứ nhỉ  :Big Grin: 
Cần hỗ trợ gì cứ ới  :Big Grin:

----------


## sontnt

> Khổ nhỉ
> Vào đây thép phẳng sẵn ngon cơm cứng vững, có size nhỏ mà làm biếng chụp
> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/42...-may-mieng-sat
> 
> Làm mod pc chắc biết vietmod chứ nhỉ 
> Cần hỗ trợ gì cứ ới


Vâng, em thấy sớm là lấy rồi ạ, vừa vác 1 đống nhôm về. 
Giờ đang lo cái vụ con step 2a có kéo nổi vitme bước 16 ko  :Big Grin:  lâu lâu thọt nhôm vào sợ kéo ko nổi bị mất bước.

----------


## Phan Trần Minh Hiệp

Đừng quá bối rối, cứ làm cho máy chạy được đi, thiếu gì nâng cấp sau, chứ giờ mà bày ra nữa thì chắc tết năm sau mới có máy mà dùng  :Big Grin:

----------

sontnt

----------


## sontnt

cập nhật tình hình em nó, vài chổ khó thực hiện nên đành xài tạm bằng mica. Khoan tay nên lỗi nhiều, lỗ tùm lum. Sẽ khắc phục lại sau.

----------


## tiểu ngư nhi

mod tiếp đi bác thớt

----------


## cnclaivung

> cập nhật tình hình em nó, vài chổ khó thực hiện nên đành xài tạm bằng mica. Khoan tay nên lỗi nhiều, lỗ tùm lum. Sẽ khắc phục lại sau.


bác cho em hỏi mica loại dày bác mua bao nhiêu tiền 1m hay kg, và chổ nào bán nhiều vậy bác

----------


## taih2

> bác cho em hỏi mica loại dày bác mua bao nhiêu tiền 1m hay kg, và chổ nào bán nhiều vậy bác


Bán theo kg thì khoảng 80k/kg còn bán theo mét thì 2mm giá 285k, 3mm thì 385k ... cứ phỏng lên như vậy, khi mua thì nó chênh lệnh không bao nhiêu.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## sontnt

> bác cho em hỏi mica loại dày bác mua bao nhiêu tiền 1m hay kg, và chổ nào bán nhiều vậy bác


Mica em xài là loại 8mm, lúc trước e mua 1m2 khoảng 850k, của Đài loan. Còn hàng TQ thì rẻ hơn.

----------

cnclaivung, itanium7000

----------


## sontnt

Update hình em nó sắp hoàn thành  :Cool:

----------

anhcos, CBNN, CKD, cnclaivung

----------


## CKD

Đẹp!
Mà sao mặt trước và mặt sau, không chơi nhôm luôn cho nó cứng bác nhỉ?

----------


## sontnt

Tại dụng cụ hạn chế, với kiếm ko ra nhôm đúng kích thước nên ráp xong máy. Dùng máy này gia công nhôm lại mấy phần bằng mica lại rồi nâng cấp lên. DIY nên còn nhiều giới hạn, xong cái máy là đỡ nhiều phần. Tự trồng tự nuôi  :Big Grin:

----------


## skyway.cdt

> Cập nhật tiếp..
> Quyết tâm kiếm nhôm tấm về làm khung và rước thêm spindle 130w + biến tần.
> Cả mấy ngày hì hục setup biến tần và cắt nhôm bằng sức cơm (
> Đính kèm 7927
> Spindle với biền tần thì sau 1 thời gian chạy pm hỏi khắp diễn đàn đã chạy ngon lành ( Thanks các bác đã tư vấn trả lời giúp em), vẫn chiến đấu tiếp với phần nhôm và khung.


Không biết giờ muốn mua bộ spindle với biến tần như bạn thì mua ở đâu nhỉ? Thanks

----------


## solero

> Không biết giờ muốn mua bộ spindle với biến tần như bạn thì mua ở đâu nhỉ? Thanks


Liên hệ Quảng: http://linhkienchemay.com/

----------


## linhdt1121

> Liên hệ Quảng: http://linhkienchemay.com/


Còn spin thôi,biến tần đã hết
Biến tần liên hệ cụ Huy, có con delta 200w.

----------


## skyway.cdt

> Còn spin thôi,biến tần đã hết
> Biến tần liên hệ cụ Huy, có con delta 200w.


Bác có thể cho em biết là muốn liên hệ cụ Huy thì liên hệ kiểu gì không ah? Thanks bác

----------


## emptyhb

Tại sao lại phải mua đúng con biến tần 200w trong khi giá con 1.5kw cũng gần như vậy? sau này bác thay spindle lại thay luôn biến tần à?

Biến tần mình có thể cài cho đúng thông số của spin mà.

----------


## Nam CNC

con 200W sau này không xài nữa chế qua điều khiển quạt đuổi ruồi làm gì dữ vậy bác Tuấn.

----------


## skyway.cdt

> Tại sao lại phải mua đúng con biến tần 200w trong khi giá con 1.5kw cũng gần như vậy? sau này bác thay spindle lại thay luôn biến tần à?
> 
> Biến tần mình có thể cài cho đúng thông số của spin mà.


Em làm cái máy phay mạch thôi, khổ gia công có 200x200, nên cũng chỉ cần loại như vậy thôi bác à.

----------


## linhdt1121

> Tại sao lại phải mua đúng con biến tần 200w trong khi giá con 1.5kw cũng gần như vậy? sau này bác thay spindle lại thay luôn biến tần à?
> 
> Biến tần mình có thể cài cho đúng thông số của spin mà.





> Còn spin thôi,biến tần đã hết
> Biến tần liên hệ cụ Huy, có con delta 200w.


Em đọc lại vài lần vẫn ko thấy có từ nào nói  bác chủ " phải" mua cả . Theo như cách bác nói bọn làm ra cái 200w kia chúng nó ko đc thông minh cho lắm nhỉ .
Mà bác bật mí giúp ae giá 1 con 1.5kw đc ko.

----------


## lekimhung

Theo như em biết con spindle này 130w - 1.1A/125v, biến tần em nhớ không lầm thì 300w - 0.8A, 600w - 1.6A.  Vậy mấy cụ phải dùng bt cở 0.6kw hoặc bèo lắm cũng 400w mới tải nổi 1.1A chứ, bt 200w thì dòng tải bao nhiêu đâu, mang danh 200w nhưng khi chạy ở 125v thì công suất cũng không còn 200w đâu à nha.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## sontnt

Dòng ra của biến tần cũng tùy con ah, như con này 200w mà dòng output max tận 1.5A

----------


## Nam CNC

nếu cái thông số như vậy thì dòng max 1.5A là chạy quá tải , nếu chạy quá tải thì phải tìm thêm thông số quá tải được bao nhiêu phút , lố phút thì arlam và hậu quả gảy dao hư phôi thậm chí quẹo đầu nếu máy yếu.

----------


## skyway.cdt

> Cập nhật tiếp..
> Quyết tâm kiếm nhôm tấm về làm khung và rước thêm spindle 130w + biến tần.
> Cả mấy ngày hì hục setup biến tần và cắt nhôm bằng sức cơm (
> Đính kèm 7927
> Spindle với biền tần thì sau 1 thời gian chạy pm hỏi khắp diễn đàn đã chạy ngon lành ( Thanks các bác đã tư vấn trả lời giúp em), vẫn chiến đấu tiếp với phần nhôm và khung.


Em cg có bộ như bác. Chưa biết đấu nối sử dụng. Bác cho e hỏi động cơ có 6 dây thì dùng 3 dây nào vậy.

----------


## sontnt

Nếu y hệt thì bạn dùng 3 dây trắng đen xanh lá đấu vào cổng U,V,L của biến tần, 3 dây còn lại để qua 1 bên. Nhưng tốt nhất kiếm đồng hồ đo cho chuẩn.

----------

skyway.cdt

----------


## skyway.cdt

> Nếu y hệt thì bạn dùng 3 dây trắng đen xanh lá đấu vào cổng U,V,L của biến tần, 3 dây còn lại để qua 1 bên. Nhưng tốt nhất kiếm đồng hồ đo cho chuẩn.


Thanks bác! Mà 2 đầu làm mát bằng khí thì phải mua cái máy bơm khí hay mua thiết bị gì để đấu nối vào làm mát động cơ vậy bác?Thanks

----------


## sontnt

Mình xài quạt mạnh thổi thẳng vô ah. Cho chạy thử 2 tiếng cũng ko đến mức nóng lắm. Thấy trên diễn đàn có mấy bác chỉ xài khí nén thổi vào lỗ dưới nhưng chưa có điều kiện hehe.

----------

skyway.cdt

----------


## sontnt

Update. Vẫn đang hoàn thiện máy, và vài sản phẩm đã ra lò. Có thể ăn nhôm mỏng và chậm. Chưa dám thử với đồng  :Big Grin:  chờ gia cố thêm khung.
Đang nghiên cứu và đặt mục tiêu hệ thống control headless với LCD, SD reader, jogging dial.

----------

CKD, mrcao86

----------


## mrcao86

bác chủ có tài liệu hướng dẫn sử dụng arduino + cnc shield giống máy bác không share cho em với.... em cám ơn nhiều!

----------


## sontnt

Đa phần là lên page của Grbl + google mà nghiên cứu cách setup, thông số này kia thôi. Tài liệu thì thua.

----------

mrcao86

----------


## linhdt1121

bác chủ và các bác cho em hỏi bác mua dao khắc ở đâu vậy.
cái spin này collet là loại 3.5,chiều nay em đi tìm mãi mà ko chỗ nào bán, chỉ có loại 3.175 thôi.

----------


## sontnt

collect nó nhiều size lắm bác ạ. Từ 1-4mm, của em xài loại 3.0mm xài tốt cho cả 3.175. Bác kiếm 1 cái áo collect giống e cho dễ xài. 3.5 sao kiếm đc dao.

----------


## linhdt1121

Bác mua collet ở đâu đấy,chiều nay e cũng hỏi nhưng họ cũng k có luôn

----------


## sontnt

Mua có sẵn ạ, lúc đầu cũng đi kiếm nhiều chỗ mà ko thấy, đang kiếm thêm cái 4mm

----------


## ngocsut

bác chủ dùng visme bước mấy cho trục z vậy, mình cũng dùng spin như này mà dùng visme bước 4 nhưng thân nhỏ sợ lực hãm yếu

----------


## sky

Bác chủ thớt chạy con driver A4998 liên tục có bị nóng ko ? e chạy với cái nema 17 thấy nó nóng nóng  :Frown:  mà yếu vãi đạn ra hơi tí là khựng. Bác mua cái động cơ đó đâu vậy ?

----------


## sontnt

Bạn gắn tản nhiệt với 1 cái fan nhỏ vào. Mình có chạy thử khoảng 2 tiếng chỉ thấy ấm thôi, set dòng ở mức 1.5~1.6A . Mua ngoài bãi q8 ấy bạn.

----------

sky

----------


## sky

bạn sét dòng cho động cơ cách nào vậy ? mình chỉ thấy có con chiết áp trên cái driver nhưng không biết chỉnh dòng chính xác thế nào. toàn chỉnh mò đến khi motor chạy thì thôi(chết vài con vì vụ này rồi). bạn chạy cái driver này full step hay vi bước ? mình sét 2 chân ms1 và ms2 lên mức hight(cắm vào nguồn cấp logic 5v) thì motor im re. để không cả 3 chân thì còn thấy motor chạy  :Frown:  ko biết bạn có gặp vụ này không.

Bạn dùng GRBL phiên bản nhiêu vậy ? mình nạp cái 0.9i vào nhưng chưa biết sét thế nào cho đúng với vitme.

----------


## tranminhlong

hi bác sontnt ,mình có con spindle giống của bác và 1 con biến tần của LG  ig5a.mình đang vướng mắc khâu set output 125v để chạy spindle từ biến tần và cách đấu nối để kết nối với mach3 cũng như những bí kíp để chạy spindle ổn định,tối ưu,không nóng....bác có thể chia sẻ giúp mình chút thông tin hiểu biết được không ạ.tìm hoài số điện thoại của bác để liên lạc hỏi trực tiếp nhưng không làm sao kiếm được.
 ngoài ra con biến tần của mình bị mất nắp nên việc thao tác phím bấm chắc sẽ khó khăn,bác nào có thể chia sẻ giúp mình cách để việc thao tác dễ dàng hơn k???
chân thành cảm ơn!!!

----------

